# Back in the right boat!



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Just wanted to let yall know I'm back in a skiff. Its a large one but floats in wet grass. Running a New Water Curlew and have been running all my old flyfishing spots. Really happy with the boat and ready to get yall on some fish. We have a really good snook fishery here. I'm ready to have one of yall on the bow tossing poppers to one.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

Sounds great Andrew.....I'll give you a call when I return. Fly fishing can be done solo, but it is much easier with 2 in the boat. (two people who know how to pole, that is!) Yeah, that Curlew is a big skiff.....we'll have to swap out one day and I'll let you pole mine. You'll see a world of difference! Tight lines.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds great let me now when your back.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

How's the snook fishing in May down in PI? I will be there May 17-19 and always look for snook to no avail. Will they be on the flats by that time or in the channel? Any chance with fly during that time? I might can get a half day trip lined up on Thursday if your available.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

teamfirstcast said:


> How's the snook fishing in May down in PI? I will be there May 17-19 and always look for snook to no avail. Will they be on the flats by that time or in the channel? Any chance with fly during that time? I might can get a half day trip lined up on Thursday if your available.


They should be in the bay by then. The Channel has been pretty dry the last few times I have been up there. There is a chance for fly on them.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

the curlew is not a skiff, it's a scooter. it's the finest, most expensive scooter ever built, mind, but it's still a scooter.

looks great, thanks for the pictures.


----------



## seadave (Feb 7, 2005)

lov the curlew.... have one myself.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice boat. I thought you had to stay in a Shallow Sport ......


----------

